# The Cockapoo Owners Club Agility Section



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We are very proud to announce the launch of our new agility section that will be a member run part of the website. This will include lots of useful information plus updates on our members (and their fab dogs) agility achievements. We would like to say a big thank you to our agility team for putting these pages together. 

If you would like further information or would like to contribute to this section please do get in touch. We hope you enjoy it! 

Agility for 'Poos - Meet the Team!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's brilliant Sarah! Just the right timing as I'm starting to consider agility. It looks like a lot of fun and I also agree with Donna that it can bring a special relationship with your dog. Great stuff!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Jane. 

I would love to try agility and I am hoping to have a go once things are quieter at home (that will be never then! ).

If you would like to tell us about how you get on, I am sure Janet will be happy to hear from you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks good Sarah  Agility is something I'd like to try with Obi this year, perhaps in Sep once my DD starts school.


----------

